# Ask a question to the user above you



## Monika H. (Jul 19, 2018)

Hallo, hallo!
This thread will work quite simple.
Ask a question to the user above you, and also give an answer for this user question.

Examples:
*Himmler*: Ask a question.
*User 1*: Are you a Nazi?
*User 2*: Yes he is. Do you enjoy Coca-Cola?
*Himmler*: No, Pepsi is better. Do you like football?

... and so forth.


----------



## IV 445 (Jul 19, 2018)

Are you going to ask a question?


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 19, 2018)

Hortator said:


> Are you going to ask a question?


Yes, I am going to.
Do you prefer Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Tetra (Jul 19, 2018)

Pepsi

how much do you hate me based on my answer?


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 19, 2018)

I hate you regardless of your answer.
Bourbon or Scotch?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 19, 2018)

Scotch 

Ketchup or Catsup?


----------



## Draza (Jul 19, 2018)

Ketchup 

Pussy or Anal?


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 19, 2018)

Pussy.
Are you actually a Communist?


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm too stupid to understand Communism, so no.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## ES 148 (Jul 19, 2018)

A dog and two gerbils and some fishies

Are you an insect boye


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 19, 2018)

I actually have a phobia for maggots, worms and crawling things.

Do you have a waifu?


----------



## RG 448 (Jul 19, 2018)

No.
A/S/L?


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 19, 2018)

It's in my profile info.

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jul 19, 2018)

Vidya


Is it hip to be square?


----------



## Okkervils (Jul 19, 2018)

Dirt McGirt said:


> Vidya
> 
> 
> Is it hip to be square?



Yes.

Cats or dogs?


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 19, 2018)

Cats.

What's your favorite dish?


----------



## Bob Page (Jul 19, 2018)

Oddly enough, Biscuits and Gravy, nothing too fancy.

Which lolcow do you hate the most (not in an aloggy way)?


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 19, 2018)

Fire I hope he drinks bleach. No alog just best for humanity.

Which lolcow would  you have sex with?


----------



## LofaSofa (Jul 19, 2018)

ur mum

Burritos or nachos?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jul 19, 2018)

Burritos

Favorite Waffen SS Division?


----------



## Bob Page (Jul 19, 2018)

Nachos, I like crispy stuff and it better be with some pretty spicy queso.

Favorite vidya game and why?


----------



## ES 148 (Jul 19, 2018)

Elite as a franchise because I like flying the shippes

succ?


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 19, 2018)

Fallout New Vegas and all GTAs, they are the gifts that keep giving.


Vrakks said:


> succ?


Maybe.


SA or SS?


----------



## ES 148 (Jul 19, 2018)

Super Succ, not Stupid Adam

where is she????


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jul 19, 2018)

Yucca Mountain

Favorite dictator?


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 19, 2018)

The big H himself, Hitler.

Let's make it clear: Sturmabteilung or Schutzstaffeln?


----------



## RatManStan (Jul 19, 2018)

Schutzstaffeln.
Red or blue


----------



## Bob Page (Jul 19, 2018)

Blue. Red is the color of those dirty commies. 

Stormcloaks or Imperials?


----------



## IV 445 (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jul 19, 2018)

Yes

Are you a virgin


----------



## Ruin (Jul 19, 2018)

How many autisms would the autist autism if the autist could autism austism?


----------



## Nekromantik (Jul 19, 2018)

No.
Do you believe it's not butter?

Edit: God damn it Ruin, living up to your name.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jul 19, 2018)

Yes

Would you rather have sex with a corpse or a child


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 19, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Yes
> 
> Would you rather have sex with a corpse or a child


A corpse, it's less morally dirty and I would never lay an hand on a child.

Dead Space or Fallout?


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jul 19, 2018)

A child's corpse


Heinrich Himmler said:


> Dead Space or Fallout?


Fallgout
Best sitcom?


----------



## ES 148 (Jul 19, 2018)

Parks and The Big Seinfeld Friends Office

How to eat?


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jul 19, 2018)

Mouth

Do you like Jazz?


----------



## RG 448 (Jul 19, 2018)

Ask me a billion more times at once. 

Who did you vote for in the last presidential election?


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 19, 2018)

It's negro music, so no.


Testaclese Maximus said:


> Who did you vote for in the last presidential election?


Babir.

Do you like jizz instead?


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jul 19, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> Ask me a billion more times at once.









Heinrich Himmler said:


> It's negro music, so no.
> 
> Babir.
> 
> Do you like jizz instead?



No I'm not a faggot

Cow or Kiwi?


----------



## LofaSofa (Jul 19, 2018)

Kiwi.

Favorite funny meme?


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Jul 19, 2018)

Milhouse.

What is Kwanza?


----------



## a1b2c333 (Jul 19, 2018)

i have no idea.
why are turtles slow?


----------



## Derp Potato (Jul 19, 2018)

Short limbs and weight. That's why they're fast little shits in the water.

Why do our janitors clean the restrooms so fucking much?


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Jul 19, 2018)

Cause people regularly piss on the floor due to bad penis handling.

What is the sound of one hand clapping?


----------



## a1b2c333 (Jul 19, 2018)

cla.
how deaf people think?


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jul 19, 2018)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> Cause people regularly piss on the floor due to bad penis handling.
> 
> What is the sound of one hand clapping?


Some guy jerking off


a1b2c333 said:


> cla.
> how deaf people think?


They don't

Is violence never the answer?


----------



## killmeme (Jul 19, 2018)

Dirt McGirt, are traps gay?


----------



## RG 448 (Jul 19, 2018)

No.

Why is it so important that Dirt specifically answer that?


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jul 19, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> No.
> 
> Why is it so important that Dirt specifically answer that?


Cause I'm smart


killmeme said:


> Dirt McGirt, are traps gay?


Depends on the given situation

Dogs or cats?


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 19, 2018)

Heinlein argued than more often than not, violence was the answer and that naked force had solved more conflicts than diplomacy.

So, can you drive a stick shift, and if so, do your prefer 4,5, or 6 speed transmissions?


----------



## killmeme (Jul 19, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> No.
> 
> Why is it so important that Dirt specifically answer that?


Uhhh cos that's the game? Unless I'm too drunk he's supposed to answer it because he's above me.


----------



## RatManStan (Jul 19, 2018)

Dirt McGirt said:


> Dogs or cats?


Dogs.
Whose the ugliest looking lolcow?


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 19, 2018)

Either Nick Bate or ADF.

Do you like to tan?


----------



## d12 (Jul 19, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Either Nick Bate or ADF.
> 
> Do you like to tan?



I don't mind the sun but I don't seek it out. (Not really, no)
What's the most useful European language to learn as a second language?


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 19, 2018)

d12 said:


> I don't mind the sun but I don't seek it out. (Not really, no)
> What's the most useful European language to learn as a second language?


German, and I don't say it just because I'm Himmler. German can bring you forward in a lot of Western and eastern European countries.

Best hair/eye color combo?


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jul 19, 2018)

d12 said:


> I don't mind the sun but I don't seek it out. (Not really, no)
> What's the most useful European language to learn as a second language?


English is the only language the world needs.



Heinrich Himmler said:


> Best hair/eye color combo?


Black hair, Green eyes

If you could visit any time period completely safe , when and where would you go and why?


----------



## QU 734 (Jul 19, 2018)

Dirt McGirt said:


> English is the only language the world needs.
> 
> ...
> 
> Black hair, Green eyes



Why didn't you ask a question?

Edit: goddamnit


----------



## Brother Rabbit (Jul 19, 2018)

Feels Over Reals said:


> Why didn't you ask a question?



Maybe he forgot to.

How has your day been?

EDIT: Oh, whoops. My bad


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 19, 2018)

Brother Rabbit said:


> Maybe he forgot to.
> 
> How has your day been?


Quite well, thank you.

What about you? Have done anything interesting recently?


----------



## QU 734 (Jul 19, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Quite well, thank you.
> 
> What about you? Have done anything interesting recently?



The most interesting part of my day so far is this thread, sadly. 

Why do you like Hitler so much, when that S.O.B. killed Hitler?


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jul 19, 2018)

Feels Over Reals said:


> Why didn't you ask a question?
> 
> Edit: goddamnit


I was ordering Dominos and I got distracted.


Heinrich Himmler said:


> Quite well, thank you.
> 
> What about you? Have done anything interesting recently?


Dominos is the most interesting thing today tbh

I'll just reuse this


Dirt McGirt said:


> If you could visit any time period completely safe , when and where would you go and why?


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 19, 2018)

Dirt McGirt said:


> I was ordering Dominos and I got distracted.
> 
> Dominos is the most interesting thing today tbh
> 
> I'll just reuse this


1933-1945, naturally.

Had sex recently?


----------



## A Coward (Jul 19, 2018)

No.

You doin' alright man? You're looking gaunt.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jul 19, 2018)

Yeah, I'm fine.

What's the square root of π?


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 19, 2018)

I am just worried about this whole downfall thing.


ICameToplaY said:


> What's the square root of π?


I am not good with mathematics 
What have you eaten for dinner?


----------



## jewelry investor (Jul 19, 2018)

monster energy

recommended lawnmowers?


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jul 19, 2018)

Toro Recycler 20340

What's your favorite sport?


----------



## QU 734 (Jul 19, 2018)

ICameToplaY said:


> Toro Recycler 20340
> 
> What's your favorite sport?



Sex.

Do eyebrows count as facial hair?


----------



## MaxiMax (Jul 19, 2018)

I hope because if not I'm beardless 

Sonichu or Pikanic ?


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Jul 19, 2018)

Neither, I chose Asperchu.

Wollt ihr den totalen Kiwi?


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jul 19, 2018)

Do you believe in reincarnation? do you  believe in black magic?


----------



## Kitty Leaf (Jul 19, 2018)

Yes.

Are you a virgin?


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jul 19, 2018)

Yes. 

Opinion on rap and it's subgenres?


----------



## Nobunaga (Jul 19, 2018)

Everyone that listens to rap should be gassed tbh


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jul 19, 2018)

I barely listen to it myself 
Do you like Ryotaro Dojima?


----------



## Pvt. Shitpost (Jul 19, 2018)

No.

Do you like fruity pebbles?


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jul 19, 2018)

Never tasted it 
Hate John Cena?


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Jul 19, 2018)

Only when I can't see him.

What's your horoscope?


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jul 19, 2018)

Horoscope signs? Virgo and (steel) sheep


----------



## Nobunaga (Jul 19, 2018)

Do you like mother (the videogame series)


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jul 19, 2018)

I never played it, but I heard that it was good.

What's the formula for Einstein's equations?


----------



## Coconut Gun (Jul 19, 2018)

Do you watch wrestling?


----------



## SomethingWittyandBadass (Jul 20, 2018)

I try to but the problem is that I've seen real fights in high school so I can automatically tell whose faking their shit and it ruins the immersion. I'm not also interested in the story either, I want to get into wrestling but the problem is I just gotta chill out and watch it. And that's hard seeing how I love being attentive to detail shit.

Do you care for grilled chicken or fried chicken?


----------



## Pinup Paracelsus (Jul 20, 2018)

In my opinion, fried chicken has more flavor, I've never had grilled chicken that has impressed me.

What is a bad habit you have?


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jul 20, 2018)

Browsing Kiwifarms.

Can you guess my favorite hero in Dota 2?


----------



## UY 690 (Jul 20, 2018)

Slark

Have you ever had a bad day online with someone?


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jul 20, 2018)

With a Tumblr right ring lolicon

Do you build model kits like Gundam and as such


----------



## drtoboggan (Jul 20, 2018)

Are you a black?


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jul 20, 2018)

No

Do any of you people build gunpla?


----------



## UY 690 (Jul 20, 2018)

Sadly no as I can't buy one that isn't 10k

Are furries retarded?


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jul 20, 2018)

Yes, all of them

Is Kira a cool name?


----------



## UY 690 (Jul 20, 2018)

I guess.

Are niggas funny?


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jul 20, 2018)

Dave Chappelle is. 

If you could go back in time and fix something in your life, would you?


----------



## firestoopscience (Jul 20, 2018)

I would want that really.

What are your plans for the week?


----------



## thegooddoctor (Jul 20, 2018)

Shitpost on the kiwi farms


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jul 20, 2018)

(Question wasn't asked.) Uh- I like shitposting.

What's your earliest movie theater memory?


----------



## thegooddoctor (Jul 20, 2018)

Watching Toy Story 2 premiere with my family in my home city of London


----------



## Prussian Blue (Jul 20, 2018)

The first Jurassic Park, I remember being terrified and crying.

What is your worst cinema experience?


----------



## thegooddoctor (Jul 20, 2018)

The god-awful 2015 fantastic four movie,motherfucker that was a dull waste of my fucking time


----------



## QU 734 (Jul 20, 2018)

Prussian Blue said:


> The first Jurassic Park, I remember being terrified and crying.
> 
> What is your worst cinema experience?



The first one. My mother thought it would be a good idea to take me to see The Howling when I was around 4 or 5.

Are you married?


----------



## A Coward (Jul 20, 2018)

Nah.

favorite album?


----------



## Ruin (Jul 20, 2018)

Who's Next

whiskey or vodka?


----------



## GnomeofDoc (Jul 20, 2018)

Ruin said:


> Who's Next
> 
> whiskey or vodka?


How do you do your taxes? Turbo Tax or are you autistic enough to do it yourself.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jul 20, 2018)

GnomeofDoc said:


> How do you do your taxes? Turbo Tax or are you autistic enough to do it yourself.


I do my taxes by not working.

What's the weirdest dream that you can remember?


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jul 20, 2018)

I had a dream that Hugh Laurie died and Stephen was crying the whole time.

What's the most overrated book?


----------



## Prussian Blue (Jul 20, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> I had a dream that Hugh Laurie died and Stephen was crying the whole time.
> 
> What's the most overrated book?


Catcher in the Rye 
(and 'Arry Potter)

What's the most underrated book series?


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 20, 2018)

Prussian Blue said:


> Catcher in the Rye
> (and 'Arry Potter)
> 
> What's the most underrated book series?


L.F. Céline semi-autobiographical novels.

Do you have tattoos?


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jul 20, 2018)

No. 

What's your favorite Digimon?


----------



## QU 734 (Jul 20, 2018)

ICameToplaY said:


> No.
> 
> What's your favorite Digimon?


I don't have one. 

If a brat is heated evenly over its entire surface while cooking, which way will it split?


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 20, 2018)

I don't really know.

Favorite videogame character and why?


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jul 20, 2018)

Slark. He's a fun hero to play!

What are the first five digits of Euler's number?


----------



## QU 734 (Jul 20, 2018)

ICameToplaY said:


> Slark. He's a fun hero to play!
> 
> What are the first five digits of Euler's number?


I want to say 2.7182, but I'm not confident.

Can we look stuff up or does that ruin the game?


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 20, 2018)

Feels Over Reals said:


> I want to say 2.7182, but I'm not confident.
> 
> Can we look stuff up or does that ruin the game?


Yes, you can. 

What's a fictional character that actually inspired you to improve yourself in real life?


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jul 20, 2018)

Emma Bovary. She inspired me to not be an annoying cunt. 

If you could go back in time to kick someone's ass in history, who would it be and why?


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 20, 2018)

Julius Streicher,  no stop.
I have something of an hate boner for that bastard.

A controversial historical/political figure you'd spend an afternoon with?


----------



## cornucopia (Jul 20, 2018)

i wanna spend an afternoon with Andrew Jackson, the man is terrifying 

dumbest thing you've gotten into an argument over?


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 20, 2018)

The position of a tea cup.

Favorite piece of clothing?


----------



## cornucopia (Jul 20, 2018)

hoodies are fantastic things, socks are pretty great too

dumbest thing you've ever had said to you?


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 20, 2018)

"Penguins are birds, so they can fly" in a thread on an animal-dedicated forum.

Dead Space or Resident Evil?


----------



## cornucopia (Jul 20, 2018)

i don't know much about either one, but imma go with resident evil 

favorite animal?


----------



## QU 734 (Jul 20, 2018)

cornucopia said:


> i don't know much about either one, but imma go with resident evil
> 
> favorite animal?



Raccoon.

If you could kill someone with no consequence to yourself, who would it be and why?


----------



## cornucopia (Jul 20, 2018)

Feels Over Reals said:


> Raccoon.
> 
> If you could kill someone with no consequence to yourself, who would it be and why?



i would electrocute mike 'take it in the crapper, get the zapper' pence to death because that would be beautiful

least favorite holiday?


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 20, 2018)

Don't know if it counts as an holiday, but I am pretty indifferent towards my birthday.

Funniest thing they said to you?


----------



## QU 734 (Jul 20, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Don't know if it counts as an holiday, but I am pretty indifferent towards my birthday.
> 
> Funniest thing they said to you?



Once, when I was in the service, I was in an airport and a little girl came up to me and thanked me for dying for my country.

Are you the kind of person you would want as a friend?


----------



## Smith Banquod (Jul 20, 2018)

Feels Over Reals said:


> Once, when I was in the service, I was in an airport and a little girl came up to me and thanked me for dying for my country.
> 
> Are you the kind of person you would want as a friend?


I hate myself more than anyone else, so probably not. At all, nope.

How come you ended up on Kiwifarms, what is it that made you join and become active?


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 20, 2018)

Wannock said:


> I hate myself more than anyone else, so probably not. At all, nope.
> 
> How come you ended up on Kiwifarms, what is it that made you join and become active?


I have been lurking around since 2015, but made my mind to make an account this January. My wife doesn't really approve it, but sometimes I show her stuff from the incels or Nice Guys thread and that makes her laugh (and cringe).

Do you have a favorite member on here?


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jul 20, 2018)

@Reynard, @Derbydollar, @Dink Smallwood, @firestoopscience, @Heinrich Himmler, and @Y2K Baby

What is the formula for Einstein's Mass-Energy Equivalence?

Edit: Added more


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 20, 2018)

ICameToplaY said:


> @Reynard  and @Y2K Baby
> 
> What is the formula for Einstein's Mass-Energy Equivalence?


3.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 20, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> 3.


Don't you have a question?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 20, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Don't you have a question?


No?


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 20, 2018)

Okay...
What's the thing you hate the most about yourself?


----------



## QU 734 (Jul 20, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Okay...
> What's the thing you hate the most about yourself?



Die Schweinehunde können nicht einfachen Anweisungen folgen. Sie sind wahrscheinlich dreckige Untermenschen.

I sometimes let my temper affect my judgement. 

Zyklon B or Sarin?


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 20, 2018)

Feels Over Reals said:


> Die Schweinehunde können nicht einfachen Anweisungen folgen. Sie sind wahrscheinlich dreckige Untermenschen.
> 
> I sometimes let my temper affect my judgement.
> 
> Zyklon B or Sarin?


You get me on grey terrain. Zyklon B is cheaper and more efficient, Sarin leaves an impression on the public.

Triads or Yakuza?


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Jul 20, 2018)

Yakuza.

Are you in good health?


----------



## HY 140 (Jul 20, 2018)

yeah i am

whats your fav pokemon?


----------



## Russian Civil War (Jul 20, 2018)

(Answering above cause why not) A bit fat right now but I’m losing it, just got below 200. Otherwise solid.

Is your room clean? If not, why not?


----------



## Reynard (Jul 21, 2018)

ICameToplaY said:


> @Reynard  and @Y2K Baby
> 
> What is the formula for Einstein's Mass-Energy Equivalence?


Google is, you lazy bum.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Jul 21, 2018)

Russian Civil War said:


> (Answering above cause why not) A bit fat right now but I’m losing it, just got below 200. Otherwise solid.
> 
> Is your room clean? If not, why not?


No, because I don't care.

Why does the universe exist instead of not existing?


----------



## QU 734 (Jul 21, 2018)

Coconut Gun said:


> No, because I don't care.
> 
> Why does the universe exist instead of not existing?


Because it takes something to conceive nothing. 

If you came with a warning label, what would it say?


----------



## HY 140 (Jul 21, 2018)

Warning: contains offensive content not suitable for younger audiences

are you a dumb bitch?


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jul 21, 2018)

Dicaprio Delorean said:


> yeah i am
> 
> whats your fav pokemon?



Absol!



Dicaprio Delorean said:


> Warning: contains offensive content not suitable for younger audiences
> 
> are you a dumb bitch?



No.

What's your favorite house in Game of Thrones?


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jul 21, 2018)

I never watched Game Of Thrones.
If you were allowed to kill one famous person, who would it be?


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Jul 21, 2018)

Jimmy Kimmel.
What do you prefer, vinyl or CDs?


----------



## Somar (Jul 21, 2018)

Tape Mix
DC or Marvel?


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jul 21, 2018)

Why isn't your avatar the Sonic/Mario hybrid bootleg game?


----------



## retardedthicknigger (Jul 21, 2018)

are traps gay?


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jul 21, 2018)

To be fair, you have to have a very high IQ to enjoy traps. Their physique is extremely delicate, and without a solid grasp of theoretical biology most of the fine details of their body will go over a typical wanker's head. There's also traps' androgynous outlook, which is deftly woven into their characterisation- their frail body draws heavily from lolis, for instance. The fans understand this stuff; they have the intellectual capacity to truly appreciate the beauty of these individuals, to realise that they're not just straight- they are sometimes more straight than WOMEN. As a consequence people who dislike traps truly ARE idiots- of course they wouldn't appreciate, for instance, the beauty in traps' teasing photos where you have to guess whether they're female or not, which itself is a cryptic message to question your sexuality. I'm smirking right now just imagining one of those addlepated simpletons scratching their cocks in confusion as traps' small cock reveals itself on their computer screens. What fools.. how I pity them.

And yes, by the way, i DID fuck a trap. And no, I'm not gay. My cock's for the ladies' eyes as well- but they have to understand that I'm gonna stick it in their ass beforehand. Nothin personnel ladies.


What are the three marks of existence in Buddhism?


----------



## QU 734 (Jul 21, 2018)

ICameToplaY said:


> To be fair, you have to have a very high IQ to enjoy traps. Their physique is extremely delicate, and without a solid grasp of theoretical biology most of the fine details of their body will go over a typical wanker's head. There's also traps' androgynous outlook, which is deftly woven into their characterisation- their frail body draws heavily from lolis, for instance. The fans understand this stuff; they have the intellectual capacity to truly appreciate the beauty of these individuals, to realise that they're not just straight- they are sometimes more straight than WOMEN. As a consequence people who dislike traps truly ARE idiots- of course they wouldn't appreciate, for instance, the beauty in traps' teasing photos where you have to guess whether they're female or not, which itself is a cryptic message to question your sexuality. I'm smirking right now just imagining one of those addlepated simpletons scratching their cocks in confusion as traps' small cock reveals itself on their computer screens. What fools.. how I pity them.
> 
> And yes, by the way, i DID fuck a trap. And no, I'm not gay. My cock's for the ladies' eyes as well- but they have to understand that I'm gonna stick it in their ass beforehand. Nothin personnel ladies.
> 
> ...



Dukkha, anicca, and anatta.

Should I be concerned about this rash?


----------



## GnomeofDoc (Jul 21, 2018)

Wouldn't marry you but we chill


----------



## Milk Mage (Jul 21, 2018)

Ross rifle, yay or nay?


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jul 21, 2018)

Yay.

What's your first post?


----------



## 8777BB5 (Jul 21, 2018)

Your Mother. Who would win a fight: Sonichu or Ryan the Tank Engine?


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 22, 2018)

Sonichu, obviously.

Lewdest thing you ever thought?


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jul 22, 2018)

A see through black tutu skirt. 

What's the most embarrassing thing you ever did?


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 22, 2018)

Dancing in front of a good thirty people.

Favorite dish?


----------



## 8777BB5 (Jul 22, 2018)

The one on the Hot Wheels satellite. Favorite 70s porn movie


----------



## Gus (Jul 23, 2018)

Eraserhead.

Favorite pre-war film?


----------



## Cokeisbetterthenpepsi (Jul 23, 2018)

fellas, is it gay


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jul 23, 2018)

You know why coke is better than pepsi?


----------



## Pina Colada (Jul 23, 2018)

'Cause you can't beat the classics!

Who's your favorite fictional fox?


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jul 23, 2018)

Alopex and Krystal, because I'm a degenerate furfag.
What's yours?


----------



## Pina Colada (Jul 23, 2018)

I don't have one.

Which kinds of furries do you like to make fun of the most?


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jul 23, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> I don't have one.
> 
> Which kinds of furries do you like to make fun of the most?


Bronies and diaperfurs.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jul 23, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> Which kinds of furries do you like to make fun of the most?



Furries are weird...

What's your favorite anime theme song?


----------



## The Telomerase Truth (Jul 23, 2018)

ICameToplaY said:


> Furries are weird...
> 
> What's your favorite anime theme song?


Not sure. It might be this:





What's your favorite drink?


----------



## QU 734 (Jul 23, 2018)

The Telomerase Truth said:


> Not sure. It might be this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The blood of my enemies. 

Were you spanked as a child?


----------



## jewelry investor (Jul 23, 2018)

No I was raised by ancaps.

Were you the school bully?


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Jul 23, 2018)

No, quite the opposite.

Are you for guys reclaiming make-up from the fags?


----------



## Eryngium (Jul 24, 2018)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> No, quite the opposite.
> 
> Are you for guys reclaiming make-up from the fags?


I don’t really care what they do as they don’t shove it in my face, (I have a trans friend who passes very well with it though so maybe my opinion is probably skewed :powerlevel

Which do you prefer: a classy meal with some rich red wine and fanciest fruits and ch.eeses or a late night trash dinner getting smashed off cheap beer with your best buds and family?


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jul 24, 2018)

A classy meal with some rich red wine and fanciest fruits and ch.eeses.

What movie did you ever walk out of?


----------



## The Telomerase Truth (Jul 24, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> A classy meal with some rich red wine and fanciest fruits and ch.eeses.
> 
> What movie did you ever walk out of?


I've never walked out of a movie. I stayed til the end, hoping they would get better.

I regret those decisions. I wish I had walked out for some of them.

Who is your favorite actor?


----------



## jewelry investor (Jul 24, 2018)

Mel Gibson

Where were you on the night of the murder?


----------



## QU 734 (Jul 24, 2018)

Jewed Hunter said:


> Mel Gibson
> 
> Where were you on the night of the murder?



At my girlfriend's house having the sex. You wouldn't know her because she goes to a different school, but she totally exists.

How would you describe your outlook on life in six words?


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jul 25, 2018)

Everything is pretty good, I guess...

What's your favorite e-sports team?


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Jul 25, 2018)

None, I only roleplay rasslin.

What is the superior nacho topping, cheese or chili?


----------



## Commander Keen (Jul 25, 2018)

Nacho Man Randy Salsa said:


> None, I only roleplay rasslin.
> 
> What is the superior nacho topping, cheese or chili?



Cheese, but none of that canned queso bullshit. Real cheese. 

Which is the most awesome low-maintenance pet?


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Jul 25, 2018)

For me it's cats. Just give them food and water and a place to crap and they just take care of the rest.

What was your favorite subject in high school?


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Jul 25, 2018)

honestly hard to pick one, I liked art, economics, and ancient greek a lot (only took one year of each granted), but I guess I'd have to pick the one I'm majoring in at college because I enjoyed it so much in high school, that being economics

which do you like best: breakfast, lunch, or dinner?


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jul 25, 2018)

BRUNCH!
What is the capital of Assyria?


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jul 25, 2018)

Assur in 911 BC, Kalhu in 879 BC, Dur-Sharrukin in 706 BC, Nineveh in 705 BC, and Harran in 612 BC.

Are you a Hufflepuff, Gryffindor, Ravenclaw, or Slytherin?


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jul 25, 2018)

Slytherin all the way. Every online test when I answer honestly always comes back Slytherin.

So what's your favorite cereal? I'm honestly addicted to the stuff.


----------



## HY 140 (Jul 25, 2018)

I like Frosted flakes with marshmallows or that mario cereal

whats the most obscure thing you enjoy?


----------



## Xetzyr (Jul 25, 2018)

Dicaprio Delorean said:


> I like Frosted flakes with marshmallows or that mario cereal
> 
> whats the most obscure thing you enjoy?



Honey made from feeding bees M&Ms...



 

Do you think God might be dead?  If there is such a thing.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jul 25, 2018)

How can he be dead if he never existed in the first place? 

What's the formula for Euler's Formula?


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jul 26, 2018)

My ass.
Did you really come here to play?


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jul 26, 2018)

I came here to play with that ass so I can master the vertices of any complex polyhedron. Also that ass.

But Has Anyone Really Been Far Even as Decided to Use Even Go Want to do Look More Like*?*


----------



## Fred Durst (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, I did.

Water, Fire, Air, and Dirt. Fucking Magnets, how do they work?


----------



## Snuckening (Jul 27, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnet


Lassie, HP1-era Harry Potter, and Sonic the Hedgehog:   Fuck, marry, kill?


----------



## Teri-Teri (Aug 5, 2018)

Marry Lassie, fuck Harry, and kill Sonic.

What's your favorite part in Jojo's Bizarre Adventure?


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Aug 5, 2018)

Vento Aureo, tho I only care about Stands either way.

Do you think that making a movie based on "Mummies Alive!" cartoon would be a god idea?


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Aug 5, 2018)

The fanbase would be to small to make a n impact at the box office, and if the new power rangers movie is anything to go by it'll probably bomb overseas.

Who is the best girl of the current anime season?


----------



## Figuratively Stalin (Aug 5, 2018)

Rimi Ushigome from BanG Dream!.

Do you like chicken tendies?


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Aug 5, 2018)

Fried chicken anything is good.



Ass eating cunt said:


> The fanbase would be to small to make a n impact at the box office, and if the new power rangers movie is anything to go by it'll probably bomb overseas.


But what if we cast only black actors to play mummies?


----------



## 8777BB5 (Aug 5, 2018)

Then Vector will only be able to go bowling on Thursdays. 

What's your favorite Skarloey Railway Engine?


----------



## Figuratively Stalin (Aug 5, 2018)

What the hell is that

How many languages do you speak?


----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 5, 2018)

Only Merican English because fuck every other language.


What music do you like?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 5, 2018)

Almost anything but gangsta rap and country.

Who is best lolcow?


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 5, 2018)

The Trump Derangement people. Because they can't go one day without freaking out.

How much wood can a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Teri-Teri (Aug 6, 2018)

About 700 pounds.

What's your least favorite fruit?


----------



## jewelry investor (Aug 6, 2018)

peach

What's your favorite supplement and why is it omega 3?


----------



## jewelry investor (Aug 6, 2018)

It's my fault.

what brought you to the farms?


----------



## Pvt. Shitpost (Aug 6, 2018)

Heard it mentioned before, that and lurking on the jilly juice lady thread.

Do you think WW3 will happen someday?


----------



## Pina Colada (Aug 7, 2018)

It's definitely heading that way in current events, unfortunately. 

Have you ever played an instrument, and did you enjoy it?


----------



## tumblrkek (Aug 7, 2018)

I used to play piano but stopped because I wasn't enjoying it that much. I'm more into drawing.

What's your favorite manga?


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 7, 2018)

I don't read backwards comic books because I'm not a slant-eyed pervert.

What is your favorite planet?


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Aug 7, 2018)

Uranus.

How obvious was that answer?


----------



## Autism Man (Aug 7, 2018)

Pretty obvious.

How many dicks do you suck per night?


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 7, 2018)

Depends how many I can staple to my groin 

What is ligma?


----------



## Teri-Teri (Aug 7, 2018)

Never heard of that word before.

What's your least favorite movie?


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Aug 7, 2018)

Rocky Horror Picture Show, partially cause, of all the movies I hate, it is one people tend to assume I love.

Pockets on underwear, yes or no?


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 7, 2018)

No.

What's the most overrated book that high schools force you to read?


----------



## Chopinpiano (Aug 7, 2018)

the kite runner, fucking hated that book. full of islamic content. including a kid ass fucking another kid.

What is a language you've always wanted to learn?


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Aug 7, 2018)

Chinese.

If you were to wish a single fictional place into reality, what would it be?


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Aug 7, 2018)

Asgard. Imagine the revolts when Nordic folklore gets confirmed as the one and true religion.

Have you ever wished to go back to your teen years but with your current mind?


----------



## Autism Man (Aug 7, 2018)

No.

Favorite game?


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Aug 7, 2018)

At the moment, Dragon Quest Monsters 2 (it fluctuates between this and few others).

Do you think that harvesting biofuel from awfull criminals would be a good idea?


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Aug 7, 2018)

Absolutely. Honestly, I would settle on cat food even.

Ribbed for her pleasure or skinny for yours?


----------



## jewelry investor (Aug 8, 2018)

I like the moaning

How you often you take cold showers?


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Aug 8, 2018)

Everyday

Do you guys think commissions are autistic


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Aug 8, 2018)

Depends on the type of art and the nature of the request. By default no, but potentially very yes.

What would your last meal consist of?


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Aug 8, 2018)

The raw carcass of my mortal enemy. Or, you know, just a really elaborate assortiment of high quality sushi and sashimi.

What is the sound of a single hand clapping?


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Aug 8, 2018)

Who does food better, the Thai peeps or the Chinese peeps?


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 9, 2018)

Chinese.

Here comes the popular question: If you could have a dinner party with anyone who is living or dead and could invite five people, who would they be?


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Aug 9, 2018)

Four of my goth-y friends and Brandon Lee.

Ballard or van Vogt?


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 10, 2018)

Ballard.

Ballas or Groove Street


----------



## jewelry investor (Aug 10, 2018)

I fuck with the grove

Propane or charcoal?


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 10, 2018)

Charcoal.

Are you actually Jewish?


----------



## jewelry investor (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm jeweled, not jewelish

have any experience in politics?


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 10, 2018)

Not me, but my wife helped scrutinizing in a mayoral election.

Right or left?


----------



## Teri-Teri (Aug 11, 2018)

Left.

What's your favorite music genre?


----------



## HazamA (Aug 11, 2018)

Ambient music.

What’s a body part that you wouldn’t mind losing?


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Aug 11, 2018)

My appendix.

Luger P08 or Mauser C96?


----------



## Teri-Teri (Aug 11, 2018)

Luger P08. Mauser is difficult to clean and maintain.

Who's the first kiwi member you've talked to?


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 11, 2018)

Probably @dannyfrickenp 
Which came first: ranch or cool ranch?


----------



## jewelry investor (Aug 11, 2018)

COOL RANCH

Are you a marine?


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Aug 11, 2018)

*I wanted to make a joke, but it's hard to translate it from Russian, so I'll just say "no"*

Good lyrics or good music?


----------



## 8777BB5 (Aug 11, 2018)

Good music as good music can make up for crappy lyrics 

Can I see you bottomless?


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Aug 11, 2018)

If you don't need your eyes, sure.

Would you try humanely-sourced dog meat?


----------



## Sundae (Aug 11, 2018)

Never, dogs are friends, not food.

If reincarnation is real, what would you want to come back as?


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 11, 2018)

As an hot anime girl.

Ice cream or milkshake?


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Aug 11, 2018)

Ice cream.

Do you think these dog-nosed not-quite-humans in old Disney cartoons are freaky?


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Aug 11, 2018)

No not really, some pics would be great

Who is your favorite video game character and what is their odds of getting into smash?


----------



## Teri-Teri (Aug 11, 2018)

Slark. lol nope.

How many edges does an icosahedron have?


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Aug 11, 2018)

None.

What's your favorite cryptid of the USA?

EDIT: Too tardy.


----------



## Sundae (Aug 11, 2018)

The Mothman, with the Flatwoods Monster in a close second.

If you had a choice between:

-Being given a million dollars now

or

-Going back in time and reliving your life, with all the knowledge you have now

which would you choose?


----------



## kinglordsupreme19 (Aug 11, 2018)

Million bucks right now. I've got more years ahead of me than behind me, and that money can work wonders if you invest it well.

Has the industrial revolution and its consequences been a disaster for the human race?


----------



## 8777BB5 (Aug 11, 2018)

Considering we've got these lovely things, not it hasn't. 




 Which is better: UK Dennis the Menace or US Dennis the Menace?


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 14, 2018)

USA! USA!

UK or US Shameless?


----------

